# Killed surge and labeled drivers



## andy400 (Jan 27, 2016)

All Washington DC in this moment, 6 pm without surge. Is really funny. They killed it. Used to be full red at this hour

And they created only a rhombus zone that only considers some parts of Washington area and in certain times, rush hour as gold, bronze or platinum.

So the only winners are the best qualified those that drive more to get status. The rest is out of the game


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A lack of surge just means that Uber has been successful in recruiting hundreds of new drivers, that the supply/demand curve is no longer out of balance.


If this continues, you can expect Uber to lower rates if their algorithm indicates that will increase ridership significantly- and/or reduce payments to drivers if it indicates that the number of drivers wouldn't peel off significantly by raising the commish to 30% or 33%.


----------

